# Why can't republicans let go of the "Big Lie"?



## Crepitus (Feb 27, 2021)

It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.

Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?


Is it because you think you can't win without tRump?

Of maybe you just got so much invested in it you can't back out without looking like an idiot at this point?

I mean you guys have seriously gone over the edge here.  Gilded idols, nazi symbolism, trips to Florida to kiss the ass, sorry I mean ring, firmly denying any attempt to help the American people...

Why do you continue to embrace the crazy?


----------



## deannalw (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...




Phhhrrrrrt


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2021)

Because feelings


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


The big lie is there was no fraud.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 27, 2021)

deannalw said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


So...  Because you have gas?


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 27, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


Lastamender actually raises a real point, although not the one he thinks he is.  I do realize that a large number of the faithful are simply brainwashing victims and can't really respond to this post coherently.  

Let's hear from someone who still has some cognitive ability left please.


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 27, 2021)

It's an old Goebbles/Hitler tactic called "The Big Lie". Unfortunately they are caught in the big lie and are sucked into it.





__





						Big lie - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## westwall (Feb 27, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> It's an old Goebbles/Hitler tactic called "The Big Lie". Unfortunately they are caught in the big lie and are sucked into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Look up the definition of PROPAGANDA.  Then compare that definition to all of your posts, and those of crapitus, and others of his ilk.

Thanks!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


Pretty much all of the above.

For conservatives, the Big Lie has become a metaphor for what they believe is ‘wrong’ with the political process – the ballots of urban voters, voters of color, and mail-in votes in particular are considered to be ‘illegitimate’; that an American of color voted via absentee ballot doesn’t make that vote ‘illegal.’

Rightists know that the election wasn’t ‘rigged,’ they know that the election wasn’t ‘stolen,’ and they know that Biden didn’t win the consequence of ‘fraud’ – they know Trump lost consistent with the Constitution and the law, they just don’t like it; hence the flood of voter suppression legislation in red states.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


How about we here from someone who lives in the real world not someone who vomits propaganda created to promote hate and division?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...



You mean the lie that Russia "stole" the election from Bitchlary?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 27, 2021)

All this from the Russian collusion Putin stole the election from Hillary crowd. We had to listen to this shit for over two years and go through a moronic special counsel investigation just to find out what every non blind partisan already knew Trump did not collued with Russia and Putin did not steal the election. If the left is pissed off about some on the right acting the same way some on the left did for two plus years then maybe you should have considered that you might be on the other end of that one day when you were the ones doing it.


----------



## Dekster (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Why do you continue to embrace the crazy?



Perhaps they do it simply because it brings out the crazy in their opposition.  TDS is real.


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 27, 2021)

They should make it to where you can validate your own vote and allow third parties to double check...   That would shut those stupid Trumpsters up.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


You’ve also got conservatives who are too arrogant and fat-headed to admit that they’re wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


Because it triggers leftists like you, who dedicate threads on message boards to them.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 27, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> It's an old Goebbles/Hitler tactic called "The Big Lie". Unfortunately they are caught in the big lie and are sucked into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The big lie is repeating the mantra that "there was no fraud" in the hope that repeating it will make it so.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 27, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


You clowns succeeded in getting your way and yet you cant move on.  And THAT is because you know your win was fraudulent


----------



## OldLady (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


Denying that the Jan 6 attack was anything but a small group of innocents exercising their rights is apparently the next Big Lie.  This argument has not slowed down one bit and they show no signs of tiring.   Rightwing media is being as helpful as they can.


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



So you’re not posting anymore, cultist?


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Keep believing your Big Lie, Dumb Angel.


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...



QsaderFrank failed Civics class lol


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


They have found it impossible to admit their orange god is just a loser.


----------



## Jets (Feb 27, 2021)

If Trump could never apologize or admit fault why would his acolytes?

Rhetorical question...


----------



## washamericom (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


what if it was you ? we never call it the big lie.

sounds like a marketing concept, who did coin that anyway.. was it you ?


----------



## washamericom (Feb 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


billionaire American President, hmmm, and say hillary would be ...  ahhh


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2021)

This branch is the one thousandth example of old bitter white guys who believe they’re entitled to rule regardless of the sovereign will of the people.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 27, 2021)

Toro said:


> This branch is the one thousandth example of old bitter white guys who believe they’re entitled to rule regardless of the sovereign will of the people.


why colour harper ? whiteguy orangeman.
that'snot what MLK said..

besides you're a bittter old whiteguy... heh


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2021)

Toro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Just like you are not projecting?


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 27, 2021)

washamericom said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


Does it matter?  It's still the big lie.


----------



## Utilitarian (Feb 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...



Not everyone who thinks the system is rigged started with that idea after 2020.  Plenty of people had serious doubts in the credibility of the system as far back as 2000.  I'm one of those people.  The last election I voted in was 2012 for Gary Johnson.  Shortly thereafter, the similarities between the main parties on certain key issues made it very clear to me that we are faced with an illusion of choice.  I've always voted third party on principle, but after a while, I realized voting itself was rather silly.

Trump was an interesting phenomenon, because the elites clearly hated him, but what happened in 2020 was a little more blatant than what I expected to happen.  I knew they would find a way to remove him, but I figured they'd be more subtle about it.  Nowadays, they're not even trying to be subtle about things, and half of the public is dumb enough to still think the system isn't corrupted.

There is a side to this that I understand, however.  It would be much easier for me to ignore the ugliness of our system and tell myself that I'm free than to face it.  I don't know how many people consciously make this decision vs. subconsciously, but either way, it doesn't change reality.

I'm sure a lot of things seem crazy if you don't look behind the curtain.  But when you do, everything changes.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?


Why are you in denial of this?


Do you think it is fake CGI? Or what?


----------



## Care4all (Feb 28, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


What do you think your chart says, Frankie?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2021)

Leftards Say? "Now you listen to me you Trumpets! I just know that hiddin' Pedo Joe inspired 81,000,000 peoples to vote for him!!!!. The fact that it surpasses the Barrypuppet's vote totals by 15,000,000 when he was all the rage and causing people to swoon and faint at the very sight of him is not an important fact to point out!!!!"

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Care4all (Feb 28, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


His entire administration that he hired, was jammed packed with those elites and wall streeters.... who also were his loyalists....  So the elitist didn't like him excuse, kinda falls flat imo....


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2021)

Toro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


 Lame, El boro......even for you.


----------



## Utilitarian (Feb 28, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


At first, the elite did what they had to for influencing him.  I expected that to happen, which is why I didn't bother voting in 2016.  When an outsider type somehow manages to win an election at that level, what happens is a process of compromising an administration.

Trump ended up throwing elites a few bones, but he also made some decisions with China that infuriated the elite.  The trade war was enough to push them to do everything they could to remove him.  The investigations ramped up as did the opposition in the media.

By the time COVID arrived, things were in place for removal.  The economy was going down, people were scared, and rules were being changed regarding elections in various states.  An unprecedented amount of corporate funding went into Biden's campaign, and then the election day shenanigans happened.

The elite stopped supporting Trump a few months before election day.  By that point, they had gotten all they could expect from him while ensuring he wouldn't be a problem much longer.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Why do you continue to embrace the crazy?


This is beyond anything America has ever seen.  The answer to your question will be answered in the future, by psychologists and sociologists.  

But no doubt, they'll point to Europe of 80 and 90 years ago (among other periods) as a model.  As powerful as traditional ideology is, _*this*_ even goes beyond traditional ideology.

This is not about Trump.  It's never about one guy.


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2021)

The "Big Lie" that is being shouted in the US today is that China Joe legitimately won the election.  A lie that is only suprassed in scope by this silly AGW bullshit.

We all know that the filthy ass Democrat Dirty Tricks Department created unverified ballots in Democrat controlled swing districts but the shitheads keep claiming that they didn't. 

Of course we also know that Democrats lie every time they open their Moon Bat mouths so they have no credibility.  Only the uneducated and TDS afflicted Useful Idiots believe that silly lie about China Joe actually getting more votes than the best President the Republic ever had.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


Interesting justification.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


Do you know how many times that's been debunked?


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

Care4all said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


He doesn't.  

They don't think.  They emote.


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 28, 2021)

I can find no cases of democrats voting  who shouldn't  have, at least in any great numbers.    This minority republican party has to suppress the vote, gerrymander and do whatever they can to stay in power because they're becoming irrelevant.  One link below on cases won against republicans suppressing the vote.




__





						Palast Scores Victory in Lawsuit Against Brian Kemp
					

In a lawsuit over voting shenanigans by Brian Kemp in Georgia, investigative reporter Greg Palast has won a legal victory




					www.gregpalast.com


----------



## washamericom (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


to you.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance...
> 
> Why do you continue to embrace the crazy?



First of all, most of us DON’T believe that DJT won the election. There is a vocal minority thst does, but not most of us.

However, most of us can see the massive problems with our election process and the technical systems that are used to run it which were exposed during this year’s election.

Wece been pointing out many of these things for years. Others were new and specific to this particular election. None seem to be of any concern to the Democrats and their supporters.

Even before I was eligible to vote, I learned that at least one party was not interested in the electorate being Educated, Informed, and Invested in what they were really voting for. My opinion hasn’t changed in the last 30 years.


----------



## TW2020 (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


Everyone knows trump won. By a lot


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


Because they have no problem with false witness bearing to practicing the abomination of hypocrisy.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

washamericom said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


 No, Son.  A lie is a lie is a lie.  Just because you've been dumb enough to fall for it doesn't change that.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

Anathema said:


> First of all, most of us DON’T believe that DJT won the election.


This is blatantly untrue.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


son... lol


----------



## Anathema (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> This is blatantly untrue.



I have to disagree. There are very few Republicans, or even Conservatives that I know who truly believe the Trump WON the election

That is not to say that we believe the election was conducted 100% legally or without glaring inconsistencies and irregularities whichneed to be dealt with quickly and standardized across the country.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

Anathema said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > This is blatantly untrue.
> ...


Everyone at CPAC does.  And everyone on all the conservative media, and as far as I know all the tRumplings on this site except you...

You're the minority, not them.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


Why are you so obsessed about what we believe in?

Why do you need us to conform to your beliefs?  Could it be because deep down you know it’s all bullshit?


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Why are you so obsessed about what we believe in?


You're damaging my country with your lies.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so obsessed about what we believe in?
> ...


Except you can never prove that they are lies.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Don't be stupider than you have to be.


----------



## gipper (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


The lies believed by Ds and Rs could fill a large book. It’s rather disingenuous of a D or R to criticize the opposition for believing lies. No?  

Hell...Ds believed Russiagate for five years...many still do, without a shred of evidence other than the constant promotion of the story by the MSM. Rachel and others promoted every night.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Utilitarian said:
> ...


What's "Russia gate"?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...



Uhm we don't know could it be Democrats are notorious for rigging elections????


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


I'm not asking if you believe.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


Every time you try and prove there was fraud you look like a fool as your arguments can not withstand scrutiny. It’s amazing you’re still staying with it. What’s wrong with you?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Facts are facts that's why the last election was believed to be rigged. 


*Shrugs* 


You can cry all you want but the facts remains the same about Democrats and rigging elections to their favor


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




The hated Trump getting more popular votes then the beloved Obama? Impossible..


The election was rigged but since white collar crimes are just so hard to prove.....


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Facts are facts that's why the last election was believed to be rigged.


LMf'nAO!!!!


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

bear513 said:


> The hated Trump getting more popular votes then the beloved Obama? Impossible..


Your right.  Since we know Obama's elections were legitimate it must mean tRump cheated.

Just not enough.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yes well many more people are in our country and many more people voted in this election. I don’t think the obama dog has the teeth you think it does. Nothing was rigged, you sound like a brainwashed fool


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It was mathematically impossible that many people voted.


And this comes from the cherry picker of news?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > The hated Trump getting more popular votes then the beloved Obama? Impossible..
> ...


That's my point people cheated on both sides


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Uhh no it was not mathematically impossible. Whoever told you that was full of shit


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Lol, no.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 28, 2021)

The thread title is inaccurate.  The correct one is:

Why can't Republicans ignore reality and submit to their new Globalist Fascists Masters.  Obey slaves!


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


They can withstand all sorts of scrutiny. That is why the courts refused to hear evidence. You can keep lying it will not change the fact there was massive fraud. Period.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No your arguments can’t withstand scrutiny. I’ve tried to debate you several times and you always fold and fail to back up your conspiracy claims


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Start debunking.








						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You’ve already sent me that link and I schooled you... you ran from the discussion. I’m not doing the broken record thing again. Just stop with the BS. It’s old


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


Why can't Dems. give up their big lie that the election was honest? The Anti-American craziness is coming from your side of the aisle. You obviously bought and paid for whatever bullspit the MSM has to say and now you actually think the people are going to believe that a drooling  dementia ridden idiot won the vote? Seriously? Good luck with that.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You did no such thing. What ever happened to the votes that went from NY to PA? That question was never answered. Why are state legislatures being forced to subpoena election data, machines, and ballots? Why are they always stopped from getting transparency?  Because there was massive fraud. The guilt is as obvious as the fraud was.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Uhm so Democrats are notorious for rigging elections , Trump and Biden got bigley more popular votes then the Messiah and you say they both didn't cheat?



What are you 12 years old?


It was massive voter fraud , a white collar crime to hard to catch


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Because the election was challenged and vetted and recounted and your grand fraud was not found so now all we have left are loud mouth Trumpers trying to throw doubt on the validity of the election. Retards like yourself that will not be satisfied no matter how much proof is shown. So smart people don’t waste time trying to appease you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


In NFL games we bring out the chains use instant replay, but when the vote matters you fuck nuts just want us to take your word for it


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Those recounts were corrupted. They only recounted illegal votes again. In many observers were too far away to see a thing. Those are the facts. All you are saying is they told you things were fair. "They" can't be trusted. The same people telling us there was no fraud and then censoring people who mention it are the same people that lied about Russia.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Nope, that’s not reality. In reality issues can be challenged. They were challenged. There were hand recounts, there were dozens of court cases, there was nothing found to back up of all the crap you tards are claiming. Nice try but goodnight


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The way the states did it were challenged and nothing has been done but censorship and the constant repetition of the same lies. The courts ignore it because if evidence were presented fraud would be proven.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No the recounts were not corrupted. That’s just you making shit up again. The “They” that you are accusing of tyrannical  treasonous felonies where independent election systems many of which were run by Republicans that supported Trump. You’re claims are absolutely absurd. It’s waaay to easy to wipe the floor with the piss poor arguments you bring to the table


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


The courts rejected the cases because they had no merit. Trump appointed judges dismissed these cases. No merit. They didn’t even claim fraud. They couldnt in court because they had no standing for it. They only claim fraud in the media and to the low IQ public because idiots like yourself will believe and repeat it.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You are just stupid to think they were not. I cannot fix stupid.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yeah it's reality you guys just don't want to see the trees from the forrest, voter fraud was an epic scale that it doesn't even matter .

It is what it is


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Those courts rejected those cases because they were corrupted, intimidated, or just plain scared of the Deep State, The Uniparty, or whatever you want to call it. They do not love America, they have sold out. They have sold you out too.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> They should make it to where you can validate your own vote and allow third parties to double check...   That would shut those stupid Trumpsters up.



I doubt that.

Trumpsters would still claim that the election was stolen.  There's nothing that can be said or done that will convince them otherwise.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...



Cult of personality


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > They should make it to where you can validate your own vote and allow third parties to double check...   That would shut those stupid Trumpsters up.
> ...


The election was stolen. The guilt is obvious from the reaction here and the reaction of the media constantly lying that it was not. When you have to censor you are admitting guilt. When you call Senators and representatives traitors for representing the people who elected them that is another admission of guilt.

When you impeach someone who has left office because you are scared you can't defraud him again is another admission of guilt. You support criminals and traitors who just project their actions on their enemies with a corrupt media and billions in globalist monies.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...



Exhibit A.


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > They should make it to where you can validate your own vote and allow third parties to double check...   That would shut those stupid Trumpsters up.
> ...


What?  You mean the election wasn't stolen from Hillary?  How quickly we forget.  Not saying you did specifically... I don't know...  But it would seem pretty easy to get them, both parties, to agree to something like this... Right?  They both think that the election isn't secure.

Or... Is it just because they are Retarded Tribal Monkeys?

*Edit*:  I mean the people who bring this up as RTB's...  Not the GOP/DNC... They aren't retarded tribal monkeys... The GOP/DNC get exactly what those private organizations want to happen.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Exhibit Commie. Before you say you are not a Commie remember you are not an American either.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...



Both sides that have complained of the wrong person getting elected are retarded tribal monkeys as far as I’m concerned.

I don’t have a problem with what you’re proposing, seems like a decent idea if it can be done effectively. From last speaking to you about this, I think that was part of the issue. Not sure, can’t remember.

But I think it’s naive to think this idea of yours would shut people up. At this point, the tinfoil hat retards are convinced and absolutely nothing will convince them that they’re wrong.

Lastamender has been following me around like a lost puppy repeating the exact same nonsense like a computer program stuck in a loop.  And there are millions more Trumpsters just like him. Do you honestly think anything will change their minds?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Exhibit Commie. Before you say you are not a Commie remember you are not an American either.



Enjoy the next four years.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Exhibit Commie. Before you say you are not a Commie remember you are not an American either.
> ...


The country is going to suffer. What Biden has done already has put Americans in danger.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I know you can’t fix stupid... your idiotic argument show that every time you make them. I’m curious though.... who do you think coordinated this vast conspiracy between all these independent elections boards and courts? Who is pulling the strings?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I'm sorry you feel that way.  

Tissue?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Over 60 courts?! Every one that Trump tried to bring a case in between several different states?! Trumps own AG saying that there was nothing there?! Come on dude, you’ve been played. You’re a fool. Give it up


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


No thanks, I will just keep letting you know there was massive fraud.


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You make the mistake that I care what the RTB's think.  There will always be RTB's... This would be for the people who actually give a shit about the country.   The amount of money/resources spent on this is not worth it.   I'd rather move the election process into the era it's actually in.

I ABSOLUTELY agree with Justice Thomas on this topic.  Start video at 9:00 for the short form.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Never. There was massive fraud and massive lies to try and cover it up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> You make the mistake that I care what the RTB's think.



I guess so.  I thought that's who we were discussing from the following quote of yours:

_"They should make it to where you can validate your own vote and allow third parties to double check...   That would shut those stupid Trumpsters up." _

My response is that nothing will shut those stupid Trumpsters up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No thanks, I will just keep letting you know there was massive fraud.



Yea, you already said that a few times.  

If I followed you around and kept telling you that the moon is made of cheese, would you be more inclined to believe it if I kept repeating myself?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks, I will just keep letting you know there was massive fraud.
> ...


Why are you asking me when it has already worked on you? I am not like you.


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > You make the mistake that I care what the RTB's think.
> ...


Oh... But you can delegate what it is they are on about... The stealing of the election shouldn't be in the topics they are after.    I can't do it... There is EVIDENCE to what they suggest.   Is there enough of it to warrant PROOF?  Nope. And there never will be unless you can get the courts to hear the case and bring all the shit out.    Just like the Russia bullshit this is going to go on for the whole fucking four years.

I want to get rid of that.   I HAVE to defend truth as I see it the best I can.   The Election process SHOULD NOT be a topic of contention by either party.  It's not going to get better until we deal with that issue.  Only worse.  Both parties.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No there wasn’t. You just say there was but nobody can prove any of it. Wow shocking. You debate like a child. Just make proclamations with nothing to back them up. You’re done... again


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> No there wasn’t. You just say there was but nobody can prove any of it. Wow shocking. You debate like a child. Just make proclamations with nothing to back them up. You’re done... again


Exactly... I agree...   But confidence has been eroded in the process by BOTH MAJOR PARTIES.  It should be an easy thing to do to suggest we need to bring it into the age it's in.

Both parties SHOULD want to bring this to bear.  But...   Oddly... Not the case.  Keep the RTB's at each other.  Joy.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Oh... But you can delegate what it is they are on about...



What do you mean here?

What am I delegating?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Yea I didn’t think you would answer that question either.


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... But you can delegate what it is they are on about...
> ...


Not you specifically...  You as in the government, or parties there of within it.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 28, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> the ballots of urban voters, voters of color, and mail-in votes in particular are considered to be ‘illegitimate’;


I see you've made up a big lie of your own, spud.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...



Ok. What is the government delegating?

Sorry, you lost me.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Maybe if you had evidence like I do that massive fraud happened. There is your answer.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > No there wasn’t. You just say there was but nobody can prove any of it. Wow shocking. You debate like a child. Just make proclamations with nothing to back them up. You’re done... again
> ...


I agree the partisan gamesmanship from both sides is obvious and disgusting. This election was set up to be considered rigged before it even started. Trump tried to do it during the first election that he accidentally won. And then he set up a fraud team to try and justify why he lost the popular vote and the effort got nowhere. It’s pathetic


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You don’t have evidence


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You’re tap-dancing all around the question without addressing it. Too easy.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Trump just spoke at CPAC and affirmed his position that there was massive fraud. He gave some reasons and some good ones. Trump has more credibility than the media.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok. What is the government delegating?
> 
> Sorry, you lost me.


Delegating the conversation... You can't have the parties THEMSELVES saying that he election was fraudulent.  I can't think of anything more harmful to a election than that.  Warranted or not this shouldn't be a topic for them to bring up.  OBVSIOULY it needs fixed if both parties believe our elections aren't secure.  From inside or out.


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You don’t have evidence


Yes he does.  What he doesn't have is proof.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...


Of course he affirmed it... he started the whole lie before the election even happened. He wrote a book about never admitting defeat and how people will believe anything if you repeat it enough. Get a clue man, he is playing you


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


This has been debunked. It’s the third time we’ve been through it. No more broken record


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t have evidence
> ...


Thank you. That’s a better word


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How can you be dumb enough to think there was not fraud? Talk about being played.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. What is the government delegating?
> ...



Ok.  Mostly in agreement on that.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Debunked by who? Your debunkers have 0 credibility with the American people. They not trust the FBI or the DOJ. Let alone the state officials who changed the rules.

Now why are the ballots and machines being withheld from independent audits?


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...











						Trump wins CPAC straw poll with 55 percent
					

Former President Trump won the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) straw poll on Sunday, with 55 percent of respondents saying they would vote for him in a hypothetical 2024 primary.In …




					thehill.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Small cases of fraud here and there going for both candidates... sure. Happens every election. But this big rigged Conspiracy you tards think happened... no. You’ve been conned


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I can and have debunked every claim you have made. You’re narrative is a house of cards. A gust of wind brings it all down. You must like being owned over and over... that’s interesting


----------



## rac123 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


Not according to Rick Scott.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If there was not a conspiracy why did every court refuse to hear evidence, including the SCOTUS? If there was not a conspiracy why would every MSM outlet repeat the word "baseless" about a million times a day, which was a brazen lie. Why would Twitter ban the president and put warning labels on tweets? Why would Democrats who challenged electoral votes in 2016 suddenly call it treason?

Why would people march on DC to protest the fraud demanding Congress act and investigate then nothing is done and they are called traitors. They have warped patriotism into fascism and you have jumped on for the ride which has destroyed election integrity and our now destroying the country.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

rac123 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Scott is serving his last term. He will lose his primary.


----------



## rac123 (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yes of course . Look at where the BIG LIE got the INSURRECTIONIST! They fought for trump and risked everything for him. What did he do? He abandoned him . trump could have pardoned every one of them but trump didn’t give them one pardon. trump could use the $300,000,000.00 you guys gave him for the phony stop the steal campaign to pay their legal bills but he won’t. 
And you guys keep protecting this guy who sold out your fellow Patriots. Do you ever ask yourself why?


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


That's what I get for starting out with a tongue in cheek.   My badd.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Easy, because the cases had no merit. The Trump team was making a spectacle in front of the cameras and then couldn’t even say fraud in court. That’s because they didn’t have any real cases to make. This is why none of the courts took any of the cases. Including Scotus which was heavily favored for Trump. See no conspiracy.


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


The entire election was 100 percent rigged and fixed based on massive evidence


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 28, 2021)

USA is a banana Biden republic


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The vote spikes alone are a reason for an investigation. 923 people coming forward to claim they saw fraud is a reason to investigate. Ballots hidden under tables pulled out after a fake water main break is a reason to investigate. The states that stopped counting all at about the same time is a reason to investigate. It all screams conspiracy to defraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


see you are just reposting debunked lies. There were no hidden crates under a table and there was a water leak, wasn’t fake. You just lie and pretend it’s true. Pwned


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 28, 2021)

Several hundred affidavits in just 4 key cities


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 28, 2021)

Trump won big 

Biden is an illegitimate swine


----------



## HaShev (Feb 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


Major problem with your post is that you don't know if it's a lie, because of supression and control, which only fuels the speculation that there is something wrong and validates concern.
You also are inadvertantly asking why Dems could not let go of the lie that 2016 election was rigged, which made mid terms illegitimate which made news cycles illegitimate manipulative, thus equating to cheating an election and doing so with Russian missinformation means that very thing Dems charged in 2016 is valid in 2020 against Dems thus not a lie this time.-oops!


----------



## rac123 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yes talking about those who marched on Washington to stop the count, they were fighting for trump, yet trump hasn’t PARDON ONE and the $300,000,000.00 you guys gave trump for his phony Stop the STEAL Campaign , why hasn’t trump used it to pay the INSURRECTIONIST Legal fees? Why cause trump threw them out In the trash like he always done to anyone who is no longer useful to him. Like he would do to you .


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2021)

rac123 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Stop the Steal was not organized by Trump. You are as uninformed as any of the other useful idiots around here.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> rac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


It was relentlessly promoted by Trump from the biggest megaphone in the nation... wasn’t it?


----------



## rac123 (Feb 28, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


What a bunch of gibberish .


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 28, 2021)

washamericom said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


Hitler


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Trump has more credibility than the media.


Hilarious!!


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 28, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Major problem with your post is that you don't know if it's a lie,


Yes, we do.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 1, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Major problem with your post is that you don't know if it's a lie,
> ...


And that was a lie, you lose.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 1, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Nope.  Time for you kids to grow up and rejoin reality.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





Crepitus said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


 What is "reality" in the minds of commie fucks like yourself? I know how the USPS system works. I was an insider working as a sub-contractor to provide engineering solutions to help make the USPS system more efficient. I worked on the project for the sequencing of flat mail doing "proof of concept" that led to carriers no longer have to "toss" mail that isn't in letter form. I helped implement the PARS system and went to over twenty Bulk mail centers all over the United States to overseeing the implementation of hardware and firmware upgrades. ALL mail collected goes through a bulk mail center to be:
 1: Have the mail piece sorted and separated by city, state and zip code.
 2: Have the stamp or indicia cancelled to insure that the same stamp or indicia can't be used again.
 3: Record a "footprint" of every piece that goes through an OCR (Optical Code Reader) that is put        into a readily accessible data base for further retrieval with numerous ways to pinpoint the               amount of mail delivered to one address including the time it was delivered thanks to the NSA          and the Patriot Act.

So, since each ballot had to be tri-folded and stuffed into an envelope with a BRE (return envelope)? Why were ballots observed being put through tabulators that had never been folded at all while other ballots that had the tri-fold were sent through those tabulators numerous times with the excuse that the crease in the folds made it difficult for the tabulator to process? I know how it all works. I also know that it has been proven that these tabulators that had the totals placed on a thumb-drive (with no oversight allowed, might I add) and then were placed into voting machines with Dominion software that were compromised (proven) and attached to the internet making it easily available for hacking? 

Creepitus, I know more than you.....always have, always will.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...





> I know more than you.....always have, always will.



That's why conspiracy theories are compelling to certain types of people.  They make people feel as if they are "in the know" when nobody else is.  Folks who are a little bit less than sharp mentally just love that.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


 When faced with unpleasant truths that you can't refute? You nervously point your crooked little finger and scream "CONSPIRACY THEORIST!!!!! THAT GUY!!!!". What is so fucking sad for uninformed, temper-tantrum throwing commie fucks (such as yourself) is that all the stomping of your feet, puffing out of the lower lip simply doesn't change the truth.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You've not presented anything even resembling "truth" pleasant or otherwise.

Sorry for your luck.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


 You have worked for the USPS in some shape, manner or form? Do tell?

(snicker)


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Nope, why?


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


 Then your attempt at "naysaying" means nothing. Seriously, only an idiot believes that "Plugs Biden", the human gaffe machine that couldn't even garner one percent of his own political party's support in 1984, 1988 and 2008 actually inspired 81 million votes over someone that got ten million more votes than he received in 2016. What the fuck, if it makes you feel that your little temper tantrums of indignant outrage that those like myself laugh at this pathetic poseur? Knock yourself out....I will simply point out the pertinent facts of what a fraud he is.....if it's all the same to you.

(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Seriously, only an idiot believes that "Plugs Biden", the human gaffe machine that couldn't even garner one percent of his own political party's support in 1984, 1988 and 2008 actually inspired 81 million votes over someone that got ten million more votes than he received in 2016.


Poor, dickless delusional dale. 

No one is saying Biden inspired 81 million votes for him. Trump inspired that. I would have voted for almost any Republican last year; except for a few, including Trump. Especially Trump.

Trump in 2020 was the only person in the only election Biden could beat.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 1, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



I've never seen a reference to "Lastamender" and "cognitive ability" in the same post. Well done!


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You're still spewing conspiracies.  Why?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 1, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Yeah, that was pretty funny watching the clowns at CPAC yammer about elitists and country club types. You had  Harvard and Yale educated elitists like Cruz and Hawley talking about the elites and big tech. And of course what I refer to as _"The After Party for Seditionists"_ was all about a guy who owns his own damn country clubs. 

It's laughable, but they keep at it so I guess we gotta give 'em credit for perseverance .. (or something ;-)


----------



## DrLove (Mar 1, 2021)

Anathema said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance...
> ...



Sorry, most RW USMB posters believe the election was stolen. And nationally over 70% of Republicans believe the same Big Lie. So yes, I think "most of you" is an accurate assessment.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 1, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...



Hillary conceded the morning after the election. She didn't signal in advance that if she lost, it would be because of "great fraud". She didn't file 100 or so lawsuits and attempt to strong-arm governors and secretaries of state to "find votes". She didn't call on a mob to sack the Capitol while the vote was being certified. 

So your whataboutism fails - BIGLY


----------



## HaShev (Mar 1, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You don't even know my views on the subject because when you hear voter fraud you quickly think it means election results were affected and you group everyone into your media choice's word play delusion.  Even MSM dialed back the no voter fraud commentary to be more realistic and say "well not enough to change results."
   But we have a problem even in assuming that without unbiased investigation and a true audit.  You lose all around in argument and in getting the one politician who did everything you falsely claimed Trump did that got you all 
"Bat Guano Crazy"......did I or did I not give you a heads up many times about guano and elections..... ;-)


----------



## DrLove (Mar 1, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You could save a lot of time just cutting and pasting the same shit in every response. They never change other than by a word or two, so why work at it?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 1, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...




*Overall, we rate Here is the Evidence Right Biased and Questionable based on the publication of election fraud misinformation, the use of poor sources, and a complete lack of transparency.*


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 1, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 1, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You mean conspiracies based on your xenophobia of Russians?  Or conspiracies based on
Why Wile E Coyote never gets his target- "this time we got him".


----------



## DrLove (Mar 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, only an idiot believes that "Plugs Biden", the human gaffe machine that couldn't even garner one percent of his own political party's support in 1984, 1988 and 2008 actually inspired 81 million votes over someone that got ten million more votes than he received in 2016.
> ...



Absolutely true. People trust Joe Biden and that was a factor, but hatred for The Blob and his daily chaos and lies along with total incompetence with the pandemic were the biggest factors. I'd have voted for Patrick Star over St Trumpy!


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, only an idiot believes that "Plugs Biden", the human gaffe machine that couldn't even garner one percent of his own political party's support in 1984, 1988 and 2008 actually inspired 81 million votes over someone that got ten million more votes than he received in 2016.
> ...


 Lil faun, the perverted stalker, if Trump was THAT unpopular, shouldn't he have received LESS votes than he did the first time instead of an increase? If Pedo Joe was so fucking popular, why did he have such meager crowds at his infrequent "rallies"? I mean if ANTIFA and BLM can roam the country rioting and looting, the least they could have done was show some love for ol Plugs Biden, you know, the leftard candidate that never got above one percent vote wise the other three times he ran on the leftard ticket. Seriously, do you ACTUALLY believe that he of the automatic gaffes inspired 11 million more voters to cast a ballot for him than the jug-eared mulatto that was causing voters to swoon and faint at his rallies? Kinda makes you wonder if leftards are really the racist ones because Barrypupet only got 69 million suckers and welfare recipients to vote for him when he was at his peak and lost 5,000,000 votes on 2012.

I am sure it only makes sense to a trolling moron, such as yourself....go figure.

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


 If people allegedly didn't trust the path of where we were heading? How in the hell do you explain the fact that Trump got ten million votes more than he did in 2016?  The pandemic bullshit? I recall Nancy Pelousy and friends parading through Chinatown sans masks telling people that a China travel ban was an example of xenophobia. I don't believe it was Trump that mandated recovering Covid-19 patients should be allowed to recuperate in nursing homes in order to "free up" hospital beds for patients that never arrived. 

Summation: Utter fail on your part.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Poor, dickless delusional dale ... First and foremost, there were 26.7 million additional votes in this election from the last. Secondly, Trumpism is a cult. His membership grew from 2016 to 2020, Conservatives, from 35% of the electorate in 2016 with 81% support, to 38% of the electorate with 85% in 2020.

That's why he gained millions of votes from the right.

Liberal support remained about the same for Biden as it did for Hillary but did present an increase in votes due to the increase in voters.

But the difference was in the middle and why Trump lost.

39% of the electorate were moderates in 2016. They went 40% for Trump and 52% for Hillary.
38% of the electorate were moderates in 2020. They went 34% for Trump and 64% for Biden.

This alone accounted for a 4 million vote swing in Biden's favor.

This involves numbers so I don't expect you to understand.



			https://www.cnn.com/election/2016/results/exit-polls/national/president
		









						National Results 2020 President exit polls.
					

See National Results 2020 President exit polls.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 1, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


He knows this, I actually dug into a few items in that list and challenge the validity. What do you think Lastamender did? Changed the subject then ran away. And now he’s back again posting the same shit as “evidence” what a joke.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 1, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



USMB is overrun with conspiracy theorists, Q-Kooks, Big Lie Believers, Rump apologists and RW loony birds. Lasty is one of the worst.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Show us those items. Saying the courts refused to hear the evidence means nothing. We know why did not. Fraud would have been proven.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Lastamender is fucking demented. That's why he can't understand that website is nothing but people lodging complaints. None of which has been proven.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 1, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Fraud would have been proven?! They weren’t even claiming fraud in court!!









						In Court, Trump's Lawyers Aren't Claiming 'Massive' Fraud
					

While the President and his lawyers make histrionic claims in public, the campaign's legal filings are narrow in scope




					time.com


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


OMG, lil faun, the perverted, dastardly creep! O-M-G!!!!!! You have bested me and foiled my narrative because you have pulled out the most dreaded of all sources in a quest for truth, the last bastion of hope when it comes to honest , unbiased, leave no stone unturned with no political agenda "journalism" with a  "we just want the truth" edginess to them......you pull out the ol cnn.com link that has an unvarnished, un-tainted reputation for giving us the "straight scoop". You win this one!!!! LOL!

You should be given props for sitting the binoculars on the coffee table (during a lull in activity at the local schoolyard) to find such an infallible source of information in order to "school" me. (snicker)

I believe that most parents that have kids attending said school also appreciate that you:
A: Adhere to the parameters set forth by your probation by remaining 1000 feet away from a school and it's playground.
B: Only lurk at their children through binoculars, "Pan".......you sure showed me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Poor, dickless delusional dale.  Those are exit polls.

Google them to learn what that is.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



                

Lil faun, the creepy pervert, say no more!!!!! You posted a CNN article and everyone in the "know" has to admit and confess (even if begrudgingly) that when it comes to unbiased, "no agenda" media outlets? CNN rules because they have an impeccable reputation for truth telling that no one would ever DARE to besmirch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You're deranged, dickless delusional dale. I posted exit polling results, not an article.

Figures someone as crazy as you doesn't know the difference.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 You posted an article from the joke of all jokes "news source" aka CNN where a CNN reporter was busted for interviewing a Hildebeast supporter that was actually camera guy for CNN. I loved how CNN tried to portray a reporter "on the scene" during the Ukraine coup where he is standing at the bow of an alleged ship in choppy waters in the . I am old enough to remember the "Tidy Bowl" commercials where Cap'n Tidy was super-imposed into a commode and that was more realistic than this......

(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL

That video blew up in your face last time as it's not green screen. Figures you're too nuts to learn from that.

Regardless of your insanity, I still posted exit polling results, not an article. Learn the difference, dickless delusional dale.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Faun, the little pervert, you are the type of moron that would ignore a word of caution that you were about to step in dogshit. You are so oblivious and obtuse that not only would you deliberately step in it? You would wipe it off of your shoe, bring the dung up to your nose, inhale deeply and arrogantly proclaim that the one that warned you was "batshit crazy" and that you don't need anyone to tell  you what dogshit is.....then you saunter away with a smug look on your face as the stench of the feces follows you around like an overdose of really cheap cologne. Your little piece of the world would be a sadder place had you not been born...... you unintentionally provide comic relief.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL

You crack me up, dickless delusional dale. Here's what you called, "green screen." Also notice the big ass mic the reporter is holding. I point that out because you're so fucked in the head, you didn't even think he was holding a mic. You actually said he doesn't have a mic as one of the reasons you thought this was faked. 



Here's another video of that same guy on that same boat and clearly not green screen ...



And here's yet a third video of that same guy on that same boat and clearly not green screen ...



But you should be proud of yourself, dickless delusional dale ... There is no person on this forum crazier than you. Embrace it. Own it.


----------



## krichton (Mar 2, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...




Voter suppression is how they can low key get overturn our democracy, since storming the capital didn't work.


----------



## Utilitarian (Mar 2, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has more credibility than the media.
> ...


Just about anyone has more credibility than the media.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 2, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Just about anyone but the right wing.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 2, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Leftards Say? "Now you listen to me you Trumpets! I just know that hiddin' Pedo Joe inspired 81,000,000 peoples to vote for him!!!!. The fact that it surpasses the Barrypuppet's vote totals by 15,000,000 when he was all the rage and causing people to swoon and faint at the very sight of him is not an important fact to point out!!!!"
> 
> LMAO!!!!


Conservatives are dishonest cowards incapable of acknowledgingthe truth.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 2, 2021)

Anathema said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance...
> ...


But most of you lie about it anyway whether you believe it or not.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 2, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


It has nothing to do with Democrats. 

It has to do with conservatives lying about the election.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...



This Sept. will be the 20th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks.  There are still rubes who believe no planes hit the buildings and that there were explosives in the WTC complex.  In 2040, there will still be rubes who believe that Trump won the 2020 election.  Almost exclusively, the population that believes one will believe the other.  

No amount of factual data will change their minds.


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
Why? Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
Is it because you think you can't win without xiden, or barrag-o
Of maybe you just got so much invested in it you can't back out without looking like an idiot at this point?
I mean you guys have seriously gone over the edge here. Gilded idols, communist symbolism, kiss the ass, sorry I mean ring, firmly denying any attempt to help the American people...
Why do you continue to embrace the crazy?


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Let's hear from someone who still has some cognitive ability left please....and it sure as hell aint you


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 3, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


the scum demonRATS know that the election was rigged,’ they know that the election was ‘stolen,’ and they know that xiden  won the consequence of ‘fraud’ – they know xiden lost, consistent with the Constitution and the law,  hence the flood of illegal votes  in blue states.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 3, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> ...


Lol, they do say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 3, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Again!


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 3, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


no thats not imitating, its the TRUTH.  read it


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


does the TRUTH hurt?  Boo-Hoo


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


yes folks, we have a denier demonRAT here.  cant even get over TRUMP, the best president ever


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 3, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...











						Trump lied more than 30,000 times in four years. No wonder we're still exhausted.
					

Washington Post fact checkers have released their final tally of presidential BS.




					www.motherjones.com


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 3, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Wow.  Talk about exponential growth...


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


And, right wingers are still claiming they have the "gospel Truth"; go figure. 



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/07/13/president-trump-has-made-more-than-20000-false-or-misleading-claims/


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 4, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


By preventing the communist take over you are damaging their country.

It needs to be damaged and destroyed.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You are not going to find anything near the truth in the WP. You can do better.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 4, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Sure. Democrats suck. PERIOD.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 4, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Since they do indeed ,what is the argument?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 4, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


What communist takeover?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 4, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I clearly stated a desire for responses from people with some remaining cognitive ability, so while I appreciate your submission it really doesn't fit the criteria.

Have a nice day!


----------



## San Souci (Mar 4, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


The Message was clear. Democrats suck. It ain't Repubs passing Bills in the middle of the Night while the Capitol is walled off with Razor wire and 15,000 Jack Booted thugs occupy the Capital City.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


The one going on right now. We have censorship, political persecution, and denial of science. We have one party rule through fraud. What is not Communist about that?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 4, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It looked, for a day or two, on January the 6th and 7th, like they might have given it up finally but it's come roaring back with a vengeance.
> 
> Why?  Is it because you kids can use it to pass voter suppression laws?
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 4, 2021)

It has been said that politics is war by other means.   Democrats finally understand that voting is the method of war by other means.  Every vote cast against a democrat is a vote to overthrow the government.  Now they will do something about it.


----------



## cnm (Mar 4, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The one going on right now. We have censorship, political persecution, and denial of science. We have one party rule through fraud. What is not Communist about that?


Everything. Including the deplorable delusions.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 4, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


All of those things are false.

Try again?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No they are not. Reality awaits.


----------



## Utilitarian (Mar 5, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Depends on the part of the right wing you're talking about.  Granted, the way that some people define right wing is anything to the right of Joe Rogan.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 6, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Depends on the part of the right wing you're talking about.


 No, it doesn't.  Not anymore.


----------



## Utilitarian (Mar 6, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the part of the right wing you're talking about.
> ...


Then define what right wing is.  It wasn't long ago that being against reparations was moderate.  Apparently now, that's right wing.

Thinking children shouldn't be put on hormone blockers will probably be considered right wing soon enough.

Unless you're willing to continually shift your views to the left, you'll be considered right wing eventually.


----------

